# Wool-eating & pica - ANY ADVICE WELCOME!



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I have posted a thread on here before about my demon cat. Although most of the other issues we had with her are now resolved, she is still manically eating wool.

It has come to a head this week after she has vomited 3 times in one week, and the vomit is almost 100% wool. Whilst it is good that the wool is coming out (it comes out the other end as well!), having a cat that vomits on my rugs daily is really not nice.

Annie is a tonkinese, and was previously a breeders cat. I have done plenty of research on the internet and I understand there is a link between oriental breeds and wool sucking, and that this cat OCD may also be due to her being weaned too soon.

OK, so onto things that we have tried:

1.	We keep as much fabric out of her way as possible. This even goes as far as us buying a wooden blanket box JUST to stop her from eating another of my blankets. Annie, however, actively seeks out things to eat. When there are no nice things to eat she will eat shoes, sponges, and oven gloves. We now keep her solely in the kitchen during the day, hence the emphasis on kitchen products that she eats. It seems that the more we hide fabric from her, the more she puts effort into finding something else to eat.
2.	Cat toys. We have bought her 10s of toy mice to play with. She really loves playing with them and chasing them around, however, she then proper gnaws on them and eats whatever fabric is inside. She gnaws so hard she has been known to smash the plastic case the rattle goes in. I have also seen her demolish a toy mouse so that only the tail was remaining. This 3-a-day habit is getting quite expensive (does anyone know where we could bulk buy toy mice that are quite hard wearing?). When she has toys to chew she does relent on other items, but she is still eating wool either way.
3.	Changed her food. We have tried giving her food high in fibre, posh food (Royal Canin), and also more food (she is getting a bit podgy!). We have also tried treats, dried meat, hiding treats (she doesnt bother to look for it).
4.	Cat grass. She didnt know what to do with it, and when she did eat it I got a nice pile of green vomit to clean.
5.	Keeping her entertained. My boyfriend and I work, so are out of the house 8-5.30. Mice keep her relatively amused during the day whilst she destroys them and eats the wool. When we get home she is incredibly vocal  almost like she is cross with us for leaving her. Then about 8pm she literally passes out on our laps and thats her asleep for the night. She no longer gets to roam the house at night as she is restless and kept us awake, and used to miaow outside our bedroom door all night. We have tried playing with her when we get home, but this has limited effectiveness. She will play for a couple of minutes and then she is bored. She is not stimulated by laser pens, cat nip, or treats.
6.	Letting her outside. When we moved to our new house we have tried letting her outside into the back garden for 15 mins at a time. When she goes outside she miaows constantly and just eats loads of grass, and even has a good tug at the bush at the back of the garden. We let her out once when she was angry and she ran into the neighbours garden and would not come back. My boyfriend had to go next door and get her. Thus, we are reluctant to trust her to go outside and come back. I am toying with the idea of buying her a cat lead and harness and then giving her a roam of the garden but not allowing her to go any further.
7.	Punishing her for eating wool. Sometimes she will try and chew your jumper/blanket/socks whilst you are wearing them. She tell her off, and she is removed from the sofa or our lap. We have tried putting her in her cat box for 5 mins when she has done this in the past. However, we did not really respond to this, and most of the wool eating takes place when we are not around.

I think that covers most of the things we have tried. I dont think the wool is causing any internal damage  she is still crapping quite merrily and you can actually see the wool in her do dos. However, having such a destructive cat is horrible. People do not like coming round to visit incase she eats their things, and no-one is offering to look after her as a result. We are constantly replacing cloths and sponges, and getting overly paranoid about leaving fabric items in her reach. I am really not happy with the recent vomiting.

One other thing that might be worth mentioning when she has the choice, she always choses my things (Im a girl) to chew over my boyfriends things. This came to a head when there was racks of washing out (including socks, her favourite) and she still sought out my gym bag (twice!), pulled items out of it, and then brought them down to us, made a racket miaowing and then chewed them until we realised and took them off her.

In three months she has so far eaten
	1 pair of walking boots
	2 pairs of gloves
	3 scarfs
	2 blankets
	Countless cloths
	3 sponges
	Countless pairs of socks
	2 jumpers
	3 towels
	An oven glove
	A gym skirt
	A wrist support
	A gym bag
	Laces of a pair of trainers

She can be a nice, sweet can when she wants to be. But when she is being naughty, she really is awful.

If anyone has any advice we would really appreciate it. Im beginning to wonder whether she just isnt curable, or that we just cant help her, and maybe we need to give up and take her to a rescue home. Its not what we want to do, but this habit has been out of control since we got her and we havent really made any progress on it at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you seen this article, as it may be of some help.


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting, if slightly disgusting email. I don't think I could watch her tearing into a dead baby chick. But maybe it's worth a go. Think of my kitchen floor - it's going to be a mess!

In the past we have given her left over lamb chop bones and she well and truly takes all the meat off.

Thanks for that.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! Have you tried chicken wings? I sometimes toy with the idea of getting chicks but my OH (we are both vegetarians who don't mind feeding some raw food) draws the line there. 

We have a milder form of a chewer on our hands. One of our cats also loves wool - when he was a kitten (about 1 year ago) he stole a ball of wool out of my basket and that has since been his linus blanket. He tears at it, speaks to it and carries it around proudly. He doesn't eat it, just chews on it but he chews everything else that is either fabric or felt. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

We thought about chicken wings but I was a bit worried about the bones as they are quite small. When we gave her the lamb chops I think she ate a bit of bone as well and then made a horrific noise as she choked on it. Do you give them chicken wings with feathers still attached?

She had a scarf that she had previously chewed a hole in so I gave her that on her post as a comforter/something to chew that isn't my things! Lo and behold, what is left of the scarf (not a lot!) is now binned. She completely demolished the entire scarf and then most of it came back out in vomit the next day.

Had another pile of vomit this morning. That's at least one pile per day for the past 3 days. HELP!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gosh, I so wish I could offer any tips  

There are no feathers on the chicken wings we get from our local butchers but we feed it whole: skin, bones and all. Touch wood - so far nothing has happened and my chewer really gets stuck in crunching and sucking the bones. 

He seems to have a mild version of what you are dealing with - occasionally he swallows some of the fabric he has chewed but not very often. 

Just a thought - could you get some fabric swaps and tie them together into a biggish knot - maybe that would give your cat something to chew on without necessarily being able to tear anything off and swallowing it.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I really would recommend you try chicken wings - given raw... they will chew, gnaw and generally love it... they will tear off the skin, eat this and then the meat and then they will crunch the bones and eat them too. This is generally fine as they are soft and pliable when raw - safer than a lamb chop bone... or try raw ribs... 

I really think this should help the chewing problem... 

Also, try talking to a cat behaviour specialist - your vet may be able to refer you to someone...


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to go and get some chicken wings today. The man at the cattery also suggested raw wings as well.

She has been in the cattery over the bank holiday weekend so will be in a foul mood when she comes home later!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! Yes, chicken wings need to be fed raw so that the cats can crunch on the bones - once the wing gets cooked, the bones become brittle and should not be fed to them. 

Will she sit with her back to you as punishment for having been in the cattery?


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

When she's angry she's really vocal and loud. And then she does naughty things. Last time she was in in the 24 hours after we got her back she ate 3 pieces of clothing (all mine!) and a cloth!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

:laugh::laugh: Better lock your wardrobe or perhaps use her wrath as an excuse for a shopping spree!


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I read your orgional post and now this one and I wonder if she has got separation anxiety? If she seems to eat the wool when you are not there more than when you are, it could be that she is using it as a comfort to herself? 

I know you didnt really want too, but maybe another cat would solve the problem of her being on her own and relax her a bit? I dont have any experience of this breed but the separation thing is what springs to mind when reading it.

Hope you sort her out soon, such a shame she is doing that!


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried the chicken wings last night...

Soooo she definitely enjoyed it. She was ripping and crunching her way through it for hours. I was shocked when she crunched through the big knobbly bone at the end. And lo and behold when we came back there was no chicken wing to be seen anywhere. She seemed a little bit more sedate yesterday, as if she was a bit tired. But I can't be sure if that was due to chicken as she only came back from the cattery yesterday. This morning she hadn't eaten anything she shouldn't have and hadn't been sick either. So so far so good. Two wings was only 55p as well so not that expensive.

I think her bad behaviour is definitely anxiety-separation related. She miaows like crazy even when we go to the loo and close the door, so I dread to think what she's like when we're at work. We have decided to get another cat, and the Blue Cross lady is coming to do a home visit on Saturday. I really hope it helps because I don't like to see her distressed when we leave her. But we simply don't have enough time to give her the attention she wants and needs. So hopefully another cat can keep her amused until we get home.

Fingers crossed for Sat!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

MissMel said:


> I tried the chicken wings last night...
> 
> Soooo she definitely enjoyed it. She was ripping and crunching her way through it for hours. I was shocked when she crunched through the big knobbly bone at the end. And lo and behold when we came back there was no chicken wing to be seen anywhere. She seemed a little bit more sedate yesterday, as if she was a bit tired. But I can't be sure if that was due to chicken as she only came back from the cattery yesterday. This morning she hadn't eaten anything she shouldn't have and hadn't been sick either. So so far so good. Two wings was only 55p as well so not that expensive.
> 
> ...


That is fab news!! Re the chicken wings and also the new addition!!

Fingers crossed for you all.

Just wondered where you get your chicken wings from? Mine were only 10p each from the local market i go to (big bag of them for £2.50 and think there was about 30 in the bag)... just might be worth a look in your butchers too as mine said he'd sell them to me for 10p each as well.

Also, if it is separation anxiety, it might be worth trying rescue rememdy in the cat's water and/or a feliway plug in... can help to calm them. The rescue rememdy will def help with that. You can buy the animal version now too but the human version is ok to use as well.

Good luck!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great news that she enjoyed the chicken wings - are you sure it is all gone or do you think you might find bits hidden away somewhere . Only kidding - that probably has filled her up and satisfied her appetite for chewing!

I do agree with The Twins though that 50p for 2 wings seems a bit steep - maybe it will be worth your while to shop around at your butchers - they freeze really well. 

Also great news that you are thinking of getting her a companion to while away the time. :thumbup: 

So good luck for Saturday and keep us posted!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I think her bad behaviour is definitely anxiety-separation related. She miaows like crazy even when we go to the loo and close the door, so I dread to think what she's like when we're at work.


I'd agree with you 100% Tonkinese are not the best breed to be left alone for long periods. They are reknowned for loving company, both their own kind and human and for possibly being destructive if left to become bored or anxious. Some (I'd go as far as to say many) Tonkinese breeders won't sell a single kitten into a household with everyone out at work all day for this reason.


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Aww Im really pleased she liked the chicken wings. I guess the wool thing is her way of getting attention, a bit like a child, they do naughty things for attention, as to them, any attention (even if its being told off) is still good.

I think that her having a friend will help with everything, cant wait to see how you get on!:thumbup:

Tilly


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

I take it back - she is not a good cat at all.

Everything has been going ok since she came out of the cattery on Tuesday. She's been noisy but very loving. I left for work this morning and my partner was still in as it's his day off. She pulled my hoodie down from the hook in the hallway and chewed a 3 inch hole in it. This was all whilst he was in the house.

Seriously... what is wrong with this cat?! I can't believe she's done that. My fave hoodie as well, and a uni one that I can't replace.

I got the chicken wings from the butchers. Will look around for cheaper ones. At the moment I am less than encouraged to do anything for her.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh no!!!!!!! Do you think you can mend the hole? She has personalised it, so no one has a hoodie just like yours 

But you are still thinking of getting her a companion, right? Until the new one arrives, how about checking out the feliway plug-in, which is said to have a calming effect? It may also be worthwhile checking out bach flower remedies for cats; they really do work. There is one for aggression, which may be what you need. Maybe there is one for anxiety?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

How old was she when you got her? I'd first assumed you got her as an adult because you said she was an ex breeders cat and I read that as ex breeding cat. I've since read your thread again and see you think she was weaned too early so now wonder if you got her as a kitten.


----------



## MissMel (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently the hole is under the armpit and my partner reckons we could salvage it. So annoyed!

We have a feliway - it doesn't seem to do much for her. Not sure if we'll bother replacing the refill it's so expensive. It leaks as well.

Rescue Remedy - do we have to buy a specific one, or just the normal Rescue Remedy dropper?

She was 4 when we got her.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought you had to get specific remedies for specific problems. The one we once had wasn't a liquid but a little pellet, which one had to either dissolve in a little water or give as is. They don't need to swallow it, by only placing it in their mouth the stuff gets absorbed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Rescue Remedy is always worth a try as a general product and does often help. If you wanted to start narrowing down a more specific homeopathic treatment you would need to describe the behaviour in detail to a specialist. You could try ringing Ainsworths for some initial advice, I've always found them very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

You could also try Zyklene, but I think it's near impossible to stop her from wool eating as it's kind of obsessive/complusive all you can do is manage it by removing anything that she can eat which in itself is near impossible.

I have one of mine on Zyklene as she's very very stressy/nervous and it has helped her alot.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

it would also be worth remembering that this is a long standing habit and whilst lots of things (rescue remedy, zyklene, raw chicken wings etc) might help to ease it, it will probably also take a long time to disappear altogther... bit like weaning a small child off of sucking its thumb!

I'd def try rescue rememdy and in my local health food shop they sell different types for pets for different problems but would think it'd be worth speaking to a homeopath to get their advice.


----------

